# Vizio surround sound issues.



## Meh86 (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a 32" Vizio W32L HDTV10A. Right now I have my Xbox only plugged into it, I'm running an HDMI cord. Next to the two HMDI ports there are two inputs for audio(clearly labeled on the TV itself). One red, one white; I've plugged my cable in for my surround sound into it. It should be that simple, it was on my old TV. My question is, is it the TV, my surround sound or a combination of both? Any help at all would be appreciated.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok so you plugged in your sound system and what?i assume not working?check the sound menu make sure the output is not set to variable.if it is you need to set it to fixed,or check the volume control.


----------



## Meh86 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yea, there is no sound through the surround, sorry about not putting that up. I've plugged it in, power is on, volume is up, an no sound comes out at all, but when i used an old VCR before as kind of a routing system for it, it would work. So i know the surround system itself is working. There aren't any settings on the TV to seemingly turn it off and on, the only option i've seen is to set the TV to a surround type sound(basically making the TV act as the front center speaker). I tried using that to see if it was like an on\off switch with no success. I'm just unsure here, the TV is kind of old but more or less in perfect working condition besides this one problem.

*Edit: I didn't see any option for variable\fixed in the sound menu.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

say your tv doesnt have a menu like this


----------



## Meh86 (Nov 4, 2010)

Same layout as that but i don't have half the options on mine. 

I have volume, bass, treble, balance, and surround(which is the one that make the tv act like the front center speaker, and i have turned that on an off)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Meh86 said:


> I have a 32" Vizio W32L HDTV10A. Right now I have my Xbox only plugged into it, I'm running an HDMI cord. Next to the two HMDI ports *there are two inputs for audio*(clearly labeled on the TV itself). One red, one white; I've plugged my cable in for my surround sound into it. It should be that simple, it was on my old TV. My question is, is it the TV, my surround sound or a combination of both? Any help at all would be appreciated.


Unless I misread, you should be attaching your surround system to the Output RCA jacks, not input.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

good catch gavinzach definetly be sure they are connected to an out not an in.


----------



## Meh86 (Nov 4, 2010)

I meant to call them outputs. But now at closer inspection it actually doesn't even specify if it's input or output on it. It simply says "Audio". I assume it's an output considering that the sound gets transferred via the HDMI cord.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Meh86,

I just read through the user manual for your TV from Vizio.com. (http://vizio.com/documents/downloads/hdtv/VW32L/Manual.pdf).

It doesn't seem that your set includes audio outputs.
You are going to have to run all your inputs through your Reciever/Amp/Surround Sound Unit and then to your TV.


----------

